# Diamond Lace & Cable Scarf Pattern



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Several of you have asked about the pattern for my avatar, so here it is. I used a very soft wool & cotton blend for mine, because I wanted a really soft, drapey scarf that I could wind a couple of times. Enjoy! I've posted in both Word and PDF formats. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you! I'm not one of those who had asked about it, but I love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern with us. Its lovely.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks heaps


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you so much for sharing your pattern. i love knitting scarves and look forward to trying it


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Love the idea of using sock yarn. I hardly have a neck so don't like bulky things around my neck. Thank you for the pattern. Willie


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

How beautiful.Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern J am going to start making it today


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you I am going to try it. It is so very pretty.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely scarf, thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## CharP (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't ask for it. It is great and I can't wait to make it. I love scarves but usually give them away because my neck is so short. I believe yours will be just right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much that was very kind of you.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely scarf, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

TravelKnit said:


> Several of you have asked about the pattern for my avatar, so here it is. I used a very soft wool & cotton blend for mine, because I wanted a really soft, drapey scarf that I could wind a couple of times. Enjoy! I've posted in both Word and PDF formats. Let me know if you have any questions.


Thank you, Gwen. It was so nice of you to list the directions for us. This is definitely going into my "collection" of scarf patterns, but it'll probably be the first one I make!!
...gloria


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I am looking for a cabled pattern for an afghan. Do you think this could easily be expanded for that? I love this design.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

NanaG said:


> I am looking for a cabled pattern for an afghan. Do you think this could easily be expanded for that? I love this design.


Absolutely! I would include the 5-stitch seed border as part of the repeat, however & use a heavier gauge yarn.

This would be just beautiful! Please let me know if you do it!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful work.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

thankyou very much


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Your scarf is very pretty Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Such a lovely scarf! Thank you for kindly sharing the pattern with us, I appreciate it very much, hannet


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much..that is very kind of you


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

what are the stitch directions for CA6?


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Xaja said:


> what are the stitch directions for CA6?


CA 6 back = Put 3 stitches onto cable needle and drop to the back of the work, knit the next three stitches, then knit the three from the cable needle. (I usu. put the back on my left needle before knitting them, but some people knit off of the cable needle.)


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf..Thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

TravelKnit said:


> Several of you have asked about the pattern for my avatar, so here it is. I used a very soft wool & cotton blend for mine, because I wanted a really soft, drapey scarf that I could wind a couple of times. Enjoy! I've posted in both Word and PDF formats. Let me know if you have any questions.


Thank U so much for posting both formats! ((( hugs)) :-D


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

I wasn't one asking for the pattern but thank you so much for sharing. Your scarf is beautiful and work is fantastic
Thank you


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Love your little Chi also. Looks like my Gigi.

Thanks again,
Neenie


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! This scarf won't curl! Arianna


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have plenty of inherited sock yarn and was wondering what to do with it. I've only recently taken up knitting again, so I'm not sure how to handle the cable needle part yet. Would appreciate some pointers for that.


----------

